# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  اخواني الكرام مشرفين قسم الموتورلا

## اشرف ابو ارشيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء استفسار بخصوص جهاز موتورلا motorola q700 
هل يمك فك شفرته مجانا وهل يوجد تعريب 
وانا لكم من الشاكرين احترامي لكم جميعا

----------


## shewy

ممكن برنامج لاسترجاع اارسائل والاسماء من الموبايل لاني سويت فورمات للموبايل 
 موتورولا mb865

----------

